
Ask HN: How would you design a social network today? - drk1411
Interested in hearing what people would do differently today if they had to design a social network.
======
eurticket
++ Have it focused primarily on creating quality communication/collaboration
in clustered social webs, organized between in common skills, occupations,
hobbies, social morals and ideas.

++ These clusters control their own data and at random are introduced to
different clusters.

++ Growing your network too quickly should be limited. It becomes way too much
of a numbers game when that happens.

++ Sometimes inflection means more than the words used, so communication
breakdowns and misunderstanding due to individual writing styles and the
inability to express more accurately what users mean. To bring clarity and
meaning to messages there should be styles to text and an overall agreement to
an overarching communication styling for things like sarcasm and moods, etc.

------
jakobegger
I‘d love to have a version of facebook where I just saw original content
instead of random stuff people share.

I want to see photos that my friends took, stories that my friends wrote,
songs that my friends performed, etc.

Everytime I open Facebook, all I see is „Your friend liked this alarming news
article“ and I go and immediately close it again.

I want a network that lets me catch up with my friends rather than waste time
clicking on videos produced by content farms.

------
nnn1234
paid network user owned data fixes most problems

